# Velvet Spiders Husbandry Questions



## Royalty (May 1, 2020)

I would like to EVENTUALLY get a Velvet spider, but I am not sure what the basics of their care is and fining info online is proving to be difficult.


----------



## EpicEpic (May 1, 2020)

You'll need to be more specific. What's the scientific name?

I recently bought a "Chilean Green Velvet"...scientific name Thrixopelma pruriens but since that's not too common in the hobby, I doubt that's what you're talking about. 

You can be talking about another kind of tarantula or even the small group of true spiders known as Velvet spiders which require different care depending on species.

That's why scientific names are necessary when talking about

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Royalty (May 1, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> You'll need to be more specific. What's the scientific name?
> 
> I recently bought a "Chilean Green Velvet"...scientific name Thrixopelma pruriens but since that's not too common in the hobby, I doubt that's what you're talking about.
> 
> That's why scientific names are necessary when talking about


I actually do not know too much about them in general. I just "discovered" they existed. _Gandanameno echinata_ is the one in the video I seen. 

What ones are considered the easiest vs more challenging to care for? 

I have cared for other spiders and tarantulas before but not this species.


----------



## EpicEpic (May 1, 2020)

Royalty said:


> I actually do not know too much about them in general. I just "discovered" they existed. _Gandanameno echinata_ is the one in the video I seen.
> 
> What ones are considered the easiest vs more challenging to care for?
> 
> I have cared for other spiders and tarantulas before but not this species.


I have no experience with that group of spiders myself. But now that you cleared that up, maybe someone who DOES can chime in. Best of luck!


----------



## basin79 (May 1, 2020)

Really, really easy to keep. A thin layer of bone dry eco earth or similar and a good thick layer of bone dry moss. You can add a piece of cork bark if you like. They don't like being kept too warm. And that's it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jess S (May 1, 2020)

Can I just chime in and say that @basin79 (hope he doesnt mind!)  has some great videos on his YouTube channel of his velvet spiders, including close ups of their appealing little faces

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (May 2, 2020)

Jess S said:


> Can I just chime in and say that @basin79 (hope he doesnt mind!)  has some great videos on his YouTube channel of his velvet spiders, including close ups of their appealing little faces


Cheers ears. Appealing faces you say..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Love 2


----------



## clive 82 (May 2, 2020)

basin79 said:


> Cheers ears. Appealing faces you say..........
> 
> View attachment 342673


@basin79 Hope you don't mind me asking, where do you get your Gandanameno from? Also do you know what the lifespan is?


----------



## basin79 (May 2, 2020)

clive 82 said:


> @basin79 Hope you don't mind me asking, where do you get your Gandanameno from? Also do you know what the lifespan is?


To get hold of a Gandanameno you just have to be bloody lucky. 2 of mine came from Martin at BugzUK and the other from So Many Legs. Right place, right time.

Females live around 5 years. The original sling that I bought first is will be 4 in August.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## clive 82 (May 2, 2020)

basin79 said:


> To get hold of a Gandanameno you just have to be bloody lucky. 2 of mine came from Martin at BugzUK and the other from So Many Legs. Right place, right time.
> 
> Females live around 5 years. The original sling that I bought first is will be 4 in August.


Cheers mate, will keep an eye out. Do you rate So Many Legs? Only discovered them the other day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 2, 2020)

clive 82 said:


> Cheers mate, will keep an eye out. Do you rate So Many Legs? Only discovered them the other day.


Aye, bought 3 tarantulas off them too.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Monetxoxo (Nov 28, 2020)

Hello basin79,  do velvet spiders require a water dish or how should I supply water? 

Ty!


----------



## basin79 (Nov 28, 2020)

Monetxoxo said:


> Hello basin79,  do velvet spiders require a water dish or how should I supply water?
> 
> Ty!


No.


----------

